# Yakima Karate tournament



## Eric Daniel (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey everyone 

There is going to be a tournament in Yakima at the collage on March, 11 2006. The start time is about 10 A.M. There are going to be many prizes for victors of the tournament. 
Also there will be two seminars on friday night at the college as well as one seminar Saturday morning before the tournament begins at about 8 or 9 A.M. The price for all 3 seminars is $30 The price for the events at the tournament is $30 for one and $10 for each one after that. 

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------

